# daddy long legs



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

So I have a daddy long legs that has been flying around my apt for the last week. I'm strangely one of those 'couldn't kill a fly' people, so just letting it move around.

Daddy long legs are suppose to be highly poisonous though, if eaten. They can't bit humans and so pose no threat. I'm wondering if I should be concerned for Sylvie though if it get's into her cage and she eats it. 

Thoughts?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't know why you would risk it. Just scootch it onto a paper plate or something and take it outside. Don't have to kill something to get it out of your house, just capture and release.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

lol, this is true. Daddy long legs I find are hard to catch though. Every time I move near it, it flies away. Trying to figure out where it came from. November in Nova Scotia, you don't see many daddy long legs


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh no Daddy long legs are very easy to catch, they're quite slow especially when on a wall, just get a cup and when its on the wall, pounce, failing that get a family member or friend to help  
I find them alot easier than a spider to catch thats for sure :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Are you sure they're daddy long legs and not house spiders? There is a difference. We've found these house spiders have kind of taken over in recent years. We never used to have them at all but now they are around constantly.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

it's def a daddy long legs. flying all around. haven't seen him today though.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The daddy longs legs spiders we have here don't fly.


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

Daddy Long Legs don't fly here either.

Are you sure you're talking about this:

http://www.jimstonefreelance.com/photos ... 20legs.jpg


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Actually, daddy long legs CAN bite people. They just very rarely ever do. And they are poisonous but their venom is not potent enough to kill a person.

Although I think that you are talking about another insect since daddy long legs are spiders and can not fly.


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

i haven't read through all the other posts but it sounds more like a leather jacket than a daddy long legs. it'll probably end up dying under one of your lights anyways.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

http://spiders.ucr.edu/daddylonglegs.html


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

That was very informative LarryT


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

This is the bug I'm talking about. http://www.treknature.com/gallery/Europ ... o28192.htm
http://www.forestry.ubc.ca/fetch21/FRST ... ather.html

We've always called them daddy (or dandy) long legs.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

We call them mosquito hawks.


----------



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

yeah that's a mosquito-hawk. from my understanding they kill mosquitos? lol


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Haha, I call them big-fluttery-creepy-nasty-bugs-that-you-scream-for-help-for-someone-else-to-kill-as-fast-as-possible. Don't like them. :lol: 

I think around there the "correct" (or most used) term is mosquito hawk or mosquito killer.


----------



## nicolehedgie (Sep 8, 2009)

We call those things crane flies. I think it will die on it's own quite quickly.


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

I seen that was busted on Myth Busters tv show too. :lol: I've honestly never liked spiders.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> Haha, I call them big-fluttery-creepy-nasty-bugs-that-you-scream-for-help-for-someone-else-to-kill-as-fast-as-possible. Don't like them. :lol:


Ditto that OH MY STARS what IS that thing??? Wasn't that one of the creatures in the movie The Myst?? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0884328/

Nasty, ok I wouldn't be able to grab it to feed it to my hedgie, and definitely forget about my paper-plate suggestion.


----------



## aesthetics (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah, we call them crane flies up here too. They're not poisonous, in fact, not at all. That's an old wives' tale, as well as the Daddy Long Legs (though it contains venom, but not potent to anything larger than a finger nail). 

Crane flies spend most of their lives underground as leatherjackets. If they can avoid being eaten by starlings they hatch out in September, have a days uninhibited sex, lay eggs in the ground and get eaten by blackbirds. 

Not much of a life.


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

I know the problem here has been solved, the question answered, and everything... 

But I feel the need to say that is a TERRIFYING bug. :shock:


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, I knew they were harmless to humans but always good to check. We get them at the cottage all the time & I detest them.

Well I found it dead in my sink yesterday, so the problem has resolved itself  We're having crazy weather here. Suppose to be winter & plants are still in bloom, bugs are getting confused too (I swear I saw a bumblebee last week!)


----------



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

This fixes all of my bug problems.
http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s93/TacoChino/IMG_1520.jpg?t=1259391895


----------

